
Show HN: Codemonkey.ai – BI for Software Development Leaders - kylef14
https://www.codemonkey.ai
======
kylef14
Hey HN Community! My team and I recently started Codemonkey.ai to solve many
of the challenges we have faced over the years running large software
organizations.

We found it harder and harder to optimize team productivity, measure software
quality, and proactively manage risk as we began to support multiple
applications built on different technologies/toolchains with development teams
located across the globe. Codemonkey.ai was built to provide us with the
insights we needed to be better software development leaders.

We are currently working with a number of software development organizations
and are beginning to open it up to a wider audience. We would love to get your
feedback and answer any questions you may have.

There is a 15-day trial (no CC Required) to give it a whirl! After you sign up
you can even access a number of Open Source Projects to help you get a better
idea of what Codemonkey.ai can do for your own apps.

Thanks, The Codemonkey.ai Team

